# Anyone Know Who's Sharing Our Maltese Photos on Facebook?



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I got some email notices about someone not on my friends list sharing my photos of Pippa and other Malteses in Stacy's hotel room that I'd taken at the Ventura Dog Show. I looked at her page, and there were my photos, as well as pictures from other Maltese owners, on her Facebook page. I wasn't familiar with the name-- does anyone know this person? Her name is Vanessa Moskalenko Barbosa https://www.facebook.com/vanessa.moskalenkobarbosa. I realize it could be someone I know but my faulty brain isn't making a connection. As I said, she's not on my friends list-- and I thought only my friends could see my pictures. If I don't know this person from here on SM, I would be a bit uncomfortable to have my pictures being shared on her page. If I know her, it's not a problem. Can someone tell me if the name rings a bell?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

whoa!~ I just checked that facebook page-- very weird! I saw your pics and Stacy's pics of her dogs being shared as well. Maybe you can adjust your settings so that people who aren't your friends directly can't access your pics?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought I had, Marisa! I didn't even know anyone who wasn't a friend could see them-- unless she got them from here on SM?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks like she is sharing a bunch of pics from many different breeders too. 


This is from the facebook privacy help site: 

"Before you post, look at the audience selector. Use the dropdown menu to choose who you want to share a post with.











You'll see this tool most places you share content, whether it’s a status update or information on your timeline. 

In most places, the tool remembers the audience you shared with the last time you posted something and uses the same audience when you share again unless you change it. For example, if you choose Public for a post, your next post will also be Public unless you change this audience when you post. 

If you want to change who you’re sharing with, open the dropdown menu and choose a different audience. Remember: anyone you tag in a post, along with their friends, may see the post. 

To make it clear who you’re sharing with, the audience you select appears along with whatever you're saying, most places you share. You can also use the audience selector to change who you are sharing with after you post something. 

Note: When you post to another person's timeline, that person controls what audience can view the post."

You can click "CUSTOM" and it will let you further customize tagged people, etc.



you can still go back and change the audience too! hope that helps


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You post on your page, your friends share, their friends share and so on and so on and so on. I didn't see at any point where she was claiming the pictures as her own, I just saw that she was sharing the glory of your dogs in all their awesomeness  which, to me, is not a bad thing.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Her name isn't familiar, but the other day I google Maltese something or another and was looking at images. Ava showed up almost right away. I'm wondering if all photos end up on the web, which would make them easy to steal?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Her name isn't familiar, but the other day I google Maltese something or another and was looking at images. Ava showed up almost right away. I'm wondering if all photos end up on the web, which would make them easy to steal?


I don't see that they were stolen. Did you guys know that you can now share pictures and stories that your friends post? And if your friends share them, their friends can see them and shaer them, and so on, it is something that is semi-new to face book.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Report it to Facebook. They will remove pictures that are used without permission.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I just took a look and she is from Brazil. If you like to I can write to her telling her that as much as she loves Maltese dogs and as far as I could read she is sharing the pictures only out of appreciation, that she shouldn't do it without the dog's owner permission. I mean I can write to her as I'm from Brazil as well so I can write in Portuguese. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's from Brazil. Have no idea who she is. Unless she's friends with Stacy from showing?? I thought that if you share with friends only they can't pass on but I guess not.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe you can click on the name of the person where she's sharing it from and see where they got it from and go from there to kinda back track where it started.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know. Facebook is really kind of creepy to me. I think that you do not post anything on FB that you are not willing to share with the whole wide world. Facebook is just down right creepy. I read, but I don't offer any personal information.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just thought it was odd that she took three of my pictures and put them on her Facebook page. I never said she stole them or that she had any ill intent, just that it made me feel a bit strange, since I don't know her, and I didn't know how she had come across my pictures. 

It sure does show that once something is on the net, it is there for all to see. It's nice and totally understandable that she thinks Pippa is a beauty-- I think that myself!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nope, she's not my friend! I noticed she was sharing my pics (from my bellarata maltese page, I think) but she was just sharing them, not posting and claiming as her own, so I did nothing about it. It is a little disconcerting though!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Lots of scammers these days are coming from Brazil...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

She says in her bio that she loves Malts, and she seems to share everyone's pictures on her page. Lots of birds on there today, lol. Maybe she just likes pictures of beautiful things


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I feel weirded out by this as well. I dont mind sharing my photos but if someone wants to share my pic........ it would be nice out of courtesy to ask for my permission.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried to view the photos but was not successful. I have a breeder friend who had an issue w/someone taking her pix and posting them as her own---it may have been this same person, but not sure. I think it was someone in Brazil. I can't ask at the moment as she is in hospital ill.
Jackie, you might drop her a note & ask her to remove them.
EDIT: I would give her a time frame---like 24 hours---or say you will contact FB to have them removed.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

That is weird and creepy, you should message her and ask. Maybe they want your pics to try to sell her BYB dogs?:blink:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't understand, I would think you guys would be flattered that someone thought your babies were beautiful enough to share. When you put something on the internet, it is never going to be a private thing. These posts? There are tons of people who read them, not just those of us who register with a screen name that you get to know.

Really guys, with facebook, if you don't want everyone to be able to see it, then don't post it. Facebook can take your pictures and do with them what they like. That doesn't mean they will-but they certainly can.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> I don't understand, I would think you guys would be flattered that someone thought your babies were beautiful enough to share. When you put something on the internet, it is never going to be a private thing. These posts? There are tons of people who read them, not just those of us who register with a screen name that you get to know.
> 
> Really guys, with facebook, if you don't want everyone to be able to see it, then don't post it. Facebook can take your pictures and do with them what they like. That doesn't mean they will-but they certainly can.


I don't have a problem with it only because she is not trying to claim them as her own dogs, she is just sharing the photos on her wall. It is a little weird to get a notification saying a stranger is sharing your photo but it is not something I would report to facebook.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She's only sharing the photo's - not reposting them, so I don't see the problem. That's one of Facebooks features.
Anything you put on the internet can be shared or stolen and reposted.

I've seen pictures of Milo uploaded to places by other people and if they're not making money from them, I don't really care. 

I'm actually flattered when people share pics of him.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh wow calling brazilian scammers, byb and so on... I'm sorry but this is going too out there. I agree that if you don't want your pictures to be share, don't post it. We have been living on a digital era has been a while and once is up there you have no control. And yes I'm Brazilian and I offer to write her a message asking/informing her that dog owners are feeling uncomfortable with the sharing and no one bother to answer me. Seems like the idea here is to make a fuzz about it. I'm sorry but that's my honest opinion. The girl is sharing pictures of all sorts of animals not claiming or selling anything, just showing her love and appreciation for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At the bottom of the pictures it says : Like Comment Share.
If you don't want to share, don't post it. I don't post pictures of my family on FB because I don't want them plastered all over the internet. I don't keep a photo album with private pictures on the internet. What pictures I post I don't care if they are shared or not.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

shellbeme said:


> I don't understand, I would think you guys would be flattered that someone thought your babies were beautiful enough to share. When you put something on the internet, it is never going to be a private thing. These posts? There are tons of people who read them, not just those of us who register with a screen name that you get to know.
> 
> Really guys, with facebook, if you don't want everyone to be able to see it, then don't post it. Facebook can take your pictures and do with them what they like. That doesn't mean they will-but they certainly can.


I have had this happen too. Not sure if with the same person. I don't mind if they just like the look of my dog, but the fear is that a BYB or puppy mill will hijack a photo to promote their business. And this has happened. Recently on FB a woman was basically advertising "Micro Tea Cup" maltese puppies. One looked very sick to me. She was using photos from one of the very well known breeders and a couple of our members on her header and avitar. Her actual dogs were pretty shabby looking, but she was drawing business with show dog pics that she stole. None of us would be happy to be helping to support that type of a thing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I have had this happen too. Not sure if with the same person. I don't mind if they just like the look of my dog, but the fear is that a BYB or puppy mill will hijack a photo to promote their business. And this has happened. Recently on FB a woman was basically advertising "Micro Tea Cup" maltese puppies. One looked very sick to me. She was using photos from one of the very well known breeders and a couple of our members on her header and avitar. Her actual dogs were pretty shabby looking, but she was drawing business with show dog pics that she stole. None of us would be happy to be helping to support that type of a thing.


:goodpost:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She isn't on my friend list but she has several pictures of my girls too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone who worries that their photos will be stolen and ill used simply needs to imbed their name on the photo before posting it. You can do watermark style that won't really distract, but still prevent some unscrupulous person from claiming it as their own. Anything that you post on the internet is fair game, unless you copyright...or imbed your name. I, personally, don't care. I never post anything I am not okay with the whole world seeing...well, not any more.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Beatriz, I don't think anyone is bashing this person nor claiming she is a BYB-- I didn't know her and got numerous notifications that she was sharing my photos and I was curious if anyone knew who she was.  I didn't respond to your post earlier about whether I wanted you to contact her because I didn't think that that was necessary since she was just sharing the pics. Other posts discussing the things BYBs have done with pictures they have taken from others were just that-- discussions.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

We raise horses and have had problems with people taking and using photos of our horses from our website for many years. Some people ask first but I suspect most don't. One time years ago I was browsing ebay and someone was selling COFFEE with a photo of our stallion on the label, taken right from our website. I was NOT happy that someone else was trying to make money off of my horse's image when I am the one paying for him, his food, his care, and cleaning up after him everyday. When I asked her to please immediately stop using his image to sell coffee she actually got snippy about it. Sheesh! At any rate, I understand your discomfort. They are our babies, we should have sole use of their images; but once a photo is on the net, it's gone.


----------

